
The NYT’s blogs are set to be paywalled - alexandros
http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2010/02/19/the-nyts-blogs-are-set-to-be-paywalled/
======
petercooper
Conversely, the NYT's blogs are going to end up being "reader-walled" and
"traffic-walled" too.

~~~
drats
Exactly, are people like Krugman going to accept more than half their audience
disappearing?

------
Shamiq
Let's just call it a grand experiment and see how it goes.

------
agentq
The relative value of blog content vs. actual news items may be quite low in
the majority of posts, looking across the general quality / salience of NYT
blog posts. Though some blogs like DealBook and Economix probably have high
readership, I wonder if people will really be willing to pay for opinionated
tidbits.

~~~
cabalamat
> _I wonder if people will really be willing to pay for opinionated tidbits_

I guess it's supply and demand: people will be willing to pay of opinionated
writing on the net when there is a shortage of free opinionated writing on the
net. I.e. never :-)

~~~
dpapathanasiou
They've tried it before.

"Times Select" was a paid feature for access to its opinion columnists
(regular news was free), but it lasted just two years:
[http://paidcontent.org/article/419-new-york-times-to-
close-t...](http://paidcontent.org/article/419-new-york-times-to-close-
timesselect-effective-wednesday/)

------
philk
Oh no! If only there were other blogs on the internet.

I suppose I'll just have to get a subscription then.

